# Solar Panels Pose Challenges For Firefighters



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Probably, rooftop location of solar panels is not a safest option for the homeowners too.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/03/06/solar-panels-pose-challenges-for-firefighters/

http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/the-roof-is-on-fire-do-solar-panels-hinder-firefighters


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Take a look at Californias new roof top access rules. No panels within 3' of the edge or 3' of peak or valley if 3' clearance doesn't exist on adjacent pitch. Brought about by both firefighter and installer/maintenance problems.

Mounting panels on the ground has always been cheaper on the insurance side. If a fire does occure then only the system is affected and not the whole structure.

WWW


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Plus, having them on the ground is just flat a lot easier to install.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

You should be more specific that Electrical Current generating Photovoltaic Solar Cells could pose additional hazards to emergency responders... Not water filled thermal type collectors....


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Virgil said:


> You should be more specific that Electrical Current generating Photovoltaic Solar Cells could pose additional hazards to emergency responders... Not water filled thermal type collectors....


Thermal panels also pose the same problem of not being able to cut access/ventaltion holes where they are mounted.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Punch holes in the piping with water running in them will act as a roof sprinkler system... wetting the roof and the structure below... Not the same as a large Photovoltaic system which can be difficult to turn off on a bright sunny day which could pose an extreme electrical shock hazard to responders...


----------

